# Canon 300 2.8 IS II with Gimbal Head



## michelsoucy (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just awaiting arrival of a new 300 2.8 IS II + 2xTC III and looking for feedback on the following setup for it:
Jobu Design Pro2 Gimbal Head with LCF-52 RRS on the The Gitzo 3532 LS.

Thoughts and experience appreciated as this is my first foray into such a serious setup.
Mostly for birding and various wildlife..

Many advance thanks,

Michel


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd be sure that foot will give you some room to slide the lens forward in the clamp; With an extender you'll end up tail-heavy otherwise.

Jim


----------



## michelsoucy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> I'd be sure that foot will give you some room to slide the lens forward in the clamp; With an extender you'll end up tail-heavy otherwise.
> 
> Jim



Thanks...any suggestions as to how I could deal with this?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2013)

michelsoucy said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be sure that foot will give you some room to slide the lens forward in the clamp; With an extender you'll end up tail-heavy otherwise.
> ...



The RRS foot is designed for that, so get that and you're good.


----------



## michelsoucy (Jun 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> michelsoucy said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...



Thought thats what I'd read....much appreciated.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I had a nice post with a few photos put together but it seems to have gone down the memory hole, and is apparently redundant anyway. Good info for me though if I decide I want 300 f/2.8 badly enough.

Jim


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2013)

For what it's worth here's my situation. I just bought the Jobu replacement foot for the 300 II - LF-C504M2 for about $100 and it's good. It does have the lens sitting a little high so it balances but not when the lens is tipped far down or far up. The jobu Jr. 3 is light and *more than adequate * for the 300 and extenders and it is very smooth in operation and locks up nicely. I'm very pleased.

This shot is my treepod with the 300 X1.4 on the Jobu Jr 3 gimbal.

Jack


----------



## michelsoucy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> For what it's worth here's my situation. I just bought the Jobu replacement foot for the 300 II - LF-C504M2 for about $100 and it's good. It does have the lens sitting a little high so it balances but not when the lens is tipped far down or far up. The jobu Jr. 3 is light and *more than adequate * for the 300 and extenders and it is very smooth in operation and locks up nicely. I'm very pleased.
> 
> This shot is my treepod with the 300 X1.4 on the Jobu Jr 3 gimbal.
> 
> Jack



Thanks for that Jack.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 26, 2013)

CONGRATS....can't wait for my turn to break the news.

300 and 400mm f2.8 IS II are GREAT. I have enough money to buy 300mm now, but I'm going to save little more for 400mm. 

Let us know how you like this lens with x2 TC III - in term of AF speed, accuracy and of course IQ. 

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2013)

Dylan377,

If wishes were horses then paupers would ride. My wish is that the 400 were the size and weight of the 300. In that case I'd have gone 400 in spite of cost. Having now carried the 300 plus TC around quite a lot I can't say I'd wish to carry the 400, especially while jumping over little streams and ducking bushes etc.

However, when I'm hiding with aim on that distant bird with 300 X2 I'm always wishing for more (not to mention when comparing to those unbelievable shots with the 600 prime we see on the forum, compared to 300 X2). Untill my arm starts to ache that is. Obviously then use a tripod. But that's more to pack and hook on branches along with the 3 legged stool and so it goes.

Ultimately you make the best of what you've got.

In spite of the above, the 300 has provided me with the thrill of a lifetime already and I don't regret having made the purchase and neither will you regret your 400 or other big white.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Mike,

Just had a look at your web page and I really like what you're shooting and the quality of your work. You're living in heaven (almost). Good luck. I'm betting, like me, your childhood included a good exposure to nature and that you had a parent of relative who loved the great outdoors and influenced you??

Just a deer, which is not difficult from my yard but the extra thrill came from the knowlege that this is likely the mother of the fawn we thought was motherless.

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just a deer, which is not difficult from my yard but the extra thrill came from the knowlege that this is likely the mother of the fawn we thought was motherless.
> 
> *Bambi'sMama*.JPG (1169.38 kB, 934x1400)



...and you just let her stand there, _in the meadow_?!?!?


----------



## jthomson (Jun 27, 2013)

naturescapes has a replacement foot that allows you to adjust how much of the plate sticks forward and backward. 


http://www.naturescapes.net/store/4th-generation-designs-crx-5-lens-foot.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2013)

jthomson said:


> naturescapes has a replacement foot that allows you to adjust how much of the plate sticks forward and backward.
> http://www.naturescapes.net/store/4th-generation-designs-crx-5-lens-foot.html



The downside to that foot (and the other 4th gen replacement feet) is that their low profile makes them difficult to use as a handle to carry the lens, which IMO is one of the great uses of a tripod foot on a supertele. I think that design is necessary for their Mongoose side gimbal (Wimberley's side mount needs low profile feet with some lenses for balance, too). The RRS side gimbal (which I have) doesn't have that issue, since it can be adjusted laterally to suit the lens.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2013)

...and you just let her stand there, in the meadow?!?!?  

I'm lost on this one?? A newborn fawn was in our yard near the garden. My wife called me and I photographed it before it wandered into the bush. We were surprised that there appeared to be no mother around but I understand these young ones are sometimes told by mama to just stay put??

Anyway, the appearance of this mama in my back yard at least opened the posibility that she is the mother of the fawn and that's what I've chosen to believe.

Mama was shot from my deck with 300 X1.4 and baby with the 300 on separate days.

On the 300 foot, the Jobu replacement is a great handle except for the fact that it's got somewhat sharp edges and I'd prefer it to be lower although I guess that wouldn't matter if I went side mount on the Jobu Jr 3.

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> ...and you just let her stand there, in the meadow?!?!?
> 
> I'm lost on this one??



The year was 1942. Canon was selling the the Canon S and the Canon J rangefinder cameras, and both of them came with Nikkor lenses. 

In a totally unrelated matter, an animation studio run by a man named Walt produced a movie about a young fawn. Maybe you've heard of it? 

You named the shot "Bambi'sMama." Bambi's Mama told him, "_You must never rush out on the meadow, there might be danger! Out there, we are unprotected. The meadow is wide and open, and there are no trees or bushes to hide us. So we have to be very careful._" Later in the movie, the Meadow is where she was shot by a hunter. Thus, my comment...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2013)

Now I feel better. I wasn't born til 49  Obviously, I have seen Walt's Bambi but it's so far faded into the sunset I don't recall those words. Oh well, that's why I have a camera, to remind me of what I've seen and can't remember, and a recorder for what I've heard! Hope it's not dimentia.

I assumed it was obvious but maybe it's not. The treepod is homemade and since I don't own a milling machine, was a challenge with just a lathe. I had to pay $65 for a tiny bit of aluminum welding and another $15 for the ratchet and otherwise it's scrap material. The weight is similar to an aluminum tripod but could be improved upon with an improved design. There, just in case anyone wondered. ;D

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2013)

Mike, just thought I'd mention that the screws were tight on my lense but they did break loose without incident. I don't see any downside of the LF-C504M2 foot replacement other than it should be designed to have a little soft insert to reduce the tendency to cut/chafe ones hand. It would be so easy to add for peanuts cost and I've suggested this to Jobu. I might make a slip-over pouch for it even though I've got pretty tough hands.

Jack


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 28, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> The treepod is homemade and since I don't own a milling machine, was a challenge with just a lathe.
> Jack



I don't know how heavy the 300mm f/2.8L is, but it must be a PITA carrying that tree around with you! ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 28, 2013)

A come on now - havent you seen trees that move by themselves. Was it the enchanted forest?

Here's the last YBsapsucker I think I'm going to post before I get thrown from CR. ;D

300 X1.4 6D 400th F11 ISO 800

Jack


----------



## michelsoucy (Jun 30, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Just had a look at your web page and I really like what you're shooting and the quality of your work. You're living in heaven (almost). Good luck. I'm betting, like me, your childhood included a good exposure to nature and that you had a parent of relative who loved the great outdoors and influenced you??
> 
> ...



Thanks Jack, just got back from a trip back to Ontario..had a phone call that my new lens has arrived and have an appt on Tuesday to go fetch it. As to my interest in the outdoors/wildlife, this only began about 6 years ago, not long after I acquired my first DSLR. And yes....it is like living in heaven here in Cape Breton!


----------

